# Anyone got PG at 45 naturally????



## janet123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi

I am 45 , and still trying naturally. anyone got pg naturally?

Janet


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Janet 123. Didnt want to read and run so although not quiet 45 i am only a few mths away from it and so far not managed a pregnancy (other than a chem back in feb 2010). I have been ttc naturaly before ivf and after failed ivf. Just lately i decided to stop ttc and this last month had some strange symptoms. To cut along storie short i am day 25 of a 26-28 day cycle but i very much doubt 9now) any symptoms i have or had been having are  pregnancy related   . I have not had bloods done for just over a yr but when last tested they was FSH 6 LH 8 on day 3 and progestrone 67 on day 21. When i did ivf i responded very well to the short protcol and had 8 eggs collected one of these was imature but the other 7 all fertlized unfortuntly the ones i had put back didnt stick. But the doc was very pleased with me and the eggs. We decided to keep ttc natural but to no joy. I was using a ovulation monitor upto Feb 2011 and was ovulating every mth but decided to stop using it and leave it up to nature. Anyway i just wanted to tell you a little about my storie and ask if you have tryed ivf or had bllods done etc etc. There is a thread for the over 40's sucsess stories and there is some older ladys who have managed BFP's on that site. 
Good luck ttc
Loll x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

My SIL fell pg naturally at 44 and was 45 when gave birth - beautiful little girl now 7 x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I'm 45 soon,...and trying naturally, and also debating DE as well..Good luck in your Journey

Lou3 - did your SIL do anything special to have a baby at 44/5 ?

H X


----------



## henriettta (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I am still trying at 45 and a half. Had three ivfs, all BFN and a natural ivf at Create where my egg didn't fertilize. Also a natural iui with only trigger shot also BFN. Wondering what to do next ...still trying naturally in between but realize chances are low


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Very annoyingly no my SIL did nothing at all!  She jsut decided it to try for a second child and bingo!  I ma 10 years younger and wa shaving ivf at the time so was very peed off!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Our problem so far has been MF.  I was successfull with DIUI at 42 yrs and am blessed with DD.  I am now 44.5 and have had DIUI x7 so far with no luck.  I too would so love to hear from someone 45+ who has had any success.

Keep praying.

Luv
G xx


----------



## Sharky (May 25, 2011)

I just did. The story is below in my signature. I already saw the sack and the dot, I am now 6 weeks PG (and hoping    to get at least to week 3. Above all, I feel real good, no sickness, no soreness, just a bit sleepy in the evenings.

I think some of the factors for this PG are (apart from God and DH : I drank supplements for 5-6 months, though not very regularly: Pregnacare Conception for Her and Him, Omega 3, 7 Keto DHEA 25 mg a day (very low dose), Melatonin 2-3 mg daily in the evening, CoQ10; I also have a suspicion that the Lukrin (Lupron) Depot shot I had in order to match cycles with egg donor somehow "overturned" my old ovaries and allowed a better quality egg to get out and meet DH's sperm. And I forgot to say - this happened when we completely lost hope.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

What fantastic news sharky x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi girls
Just an update, i did a test on saturday afternoon (day24) and got the faintest of faint lines using a predictor pregnancy hpt. Did one again Monday afternoon using another predictor and the line still very faint but slightly more visable ( you can see the pink in the line so cant be evapration line because they have no colour in them. Anyway Monday afternoon i also used a first responce that was negative. This morning tested again (day 27) and got a very faint line again with the predictor but another negative with first responce. Apprantley first responce can detect hcg levels of 25 but the predictor can detect levels as low as 12 and half.
I am asuming that after 3 tests using predictor that they cant all be faulty and because there is the faintest pink line then some hcg must of been picked up but not enough to show up on first responce. Is my due day tomorrow (day2. I am thinking its most prob a chem preg due to the predictor results that are so faint but slighty more visable on each one.

Just wanted to know if any one experised anything like this? and also to say dont use the predictor it drives you insane









I am not holding out much hope but have decided that if af does not arrive tomorrow then i wont test again until Thursday and use a clear blue hpt

Good luck to everyone ttc

Loll x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi girls
i know i said i would wait till thursday but couldnt so I did 2x tests today 1 clear blue digtel and the other another predictor. Clear blue negative the predictor a stronger more visable PINK line but still faint for my liking. No af arrived so dont know what to think other than wait and see if af arrives in next day or two before retesting. Phoned the predictor help line number and was told that it doesnt matter how faint the line is has long has the line is pink then it is a positive. Am thinking it will be a chem preg though

too scared to think i might be in with a chance 
Why couldnt i have had a nice strong line or at least a faint positive on another brand

Loll x

Ps hope you are all well x 
Reply
Quote
Notify


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Loll - so worth having bloods done - a clear blue detects a hcg  25 and above, some other tests detect a lower hcg ... so defo worth having a blood test to confirm.        to you really hope its a juicy here to stay BFP.


Mini xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Its all over   just been to the toilet and wiped a small amount of brown/pink away. Knew it was too good to be true. AF i on her way     

Sorry not good news

Loll


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi girls 
Just a update... Did predictor hpt this morning... positive line, but the bleeding has worsend during the day. Went to see my gp he said most likly early miscarrage and phoned the early pregnancy dept at the hospital, they said i need to phone them if i get pains and or heavy bleeding. But if am miscarrying then thier is nothing they can do. At the moment i dont have heavy bleeding and also no pains just slight headache from the worrie! I know its all over for us and as i am typing i am starting to have slight cramps.








On a positive note the gp was very nice and said even if i miss (which iam) then at least it shows i have managed to conceive and suggested maybe i use baby asprin after this month. He also said he would do by bloods day 3 and 21 and see how things in that area are doing. Also he mentioned a test regarding any blood clot issues they maybe to rule that out! Only thing is he said he wouldnt do them yet and i had to come back and see him after my next period in Nov so the tests would be Dec. He said because am just over 4 weeks no need to scan but at 5+ he would of sent me for one
I did say after this month then we would stop ttc altogether so not sure if i should bother having bloods done other than am curious because these have not been done since 2010.
I feel really down more than i thought i would









Loll


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear, Loll. Be kind to yourself and don't give up hope! A friend of mine gave birth at age 48 just 2 months ago after 10 years trying. 


   


Sarana


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you sarana. Having a strange week from having positive hpt to bleeding and today I tested just to confirm bfn and got a faint bfp again. I used the predictor hpt and I thought I was going crazy when I saw it. A pink line within the time scale. Now am confussed and wondering if eptopic. I will test again tomorrow and book appointment to see gp if still positive.    very worried. X


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Girls

Finaly got my negative hpt today so feeling bit down and emotional but can now stop worrying and except it was a chem preg

 to all

Loll x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hello ladies

Well its very early days and today i am on day 25 of my cycle. I did a early hpt and got a faint pink line this morning, its my birthday tomorrow and i will be 45, yeeks! 
Although i dont hold out much hope for a viable pregnacy due to the fact that i did excatly the same last month which turned out to be a chem pregnancy. However whats the chances of getting pregnant 2 months running naturaly at my age and so just wanted to say that in its self is amazing.
I am hoping that the line gets a much deeper over next few days so i can feel that my little bubber is in with a chance however at this moment i am too negative to get even a little excited and my thoughts are that its more likely to be another chem preg!


Loll x


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Loll, 


Keeping fingers crossed for you!!  


all the best,


Sarana


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you x


----------



## Sharky (May 25, 2011)

Loll, I keep my fingers crossed for you as well. BTW, as you know, even in young women, one in four eggs is good enough quality to produce a baby, so chance is now 50% that this month it could be a real pregnancy lasting to 38-40 weeks.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Sharky and Sarana but lookslike repeat of last month as i started to bleed today, nurse said the slight positive i got on Sunday could be a littl hcg left over from last month but i doubt it as i tested until i got a bfn last month was 2 days after af finished   
Loll x


----------



## Sharky (May 25, 2011)

*Loll,* seems you have no problems with implantation... If I were you, I would first test immunes, then Hidden C, caryotype (genetic). Statistics says 80% of chem pg and misseds are due problems with chromosoms in the male 23 half...So called normal spermogram only visually estimates the quality of sperm, does not show any genetic analysis on it (not that anyone does any genetic analysis of our eggs either).


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

woo i didnt know that so do i need myself testing for immunes and then hidden c and dh for chromosom defect?
Thank you for advise Sharky
Loll x


----------



## Little B (Feb 24, 2011)

I got pregnant all by myself (well, a little help from DH, I suppose) at age 44 1/2. Got to almost 9 weeks and then the heartbeat... went away. 

It can happen.

I'm now trying Menopur.


Bee


----------



## Sharky (May 25, 2011)

Little B, this sounds very familiar   ..so now you switched to IVF? I do not know what to do now, I do not want any more stimulations, definitely not in my country, and I am afraid I wouldn't be able to convince DH for another round of IVF... After every tx I promise him it is going to be our last and that I will stop trying afterwards.

I think stims only ruin my "fragile" eggs. And since we had no luck with DE either...


----------



## Little B (Feb 24, 2011)

well, to add some possible positivity to this thread, I am testing tomorrow but since I am a week late...

have been taking Pergoveris and by golly, I believe it has worked.

We shall see.


----------

